# I need help



## Tmgm1215 (Apr 28, 2013)

I used an about.com recipe 14.1 co 14.1 safflower oil 18.8 eo 32.9 distiller water and 9.39 KOH. I have cooked it about 12 hours its still fluffy the edges look like Vaseline I stir but it still hasn't gone Vaseline all over. My crock pot has been on low the Vaseline has now become thick white taffy. I scooped out all the fluff and chisel off the thick white taffy put it in some boiling water to see what happens, and put the fluff back into the clean pot. What is going wrong!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 28, 2013)

I have found that you don't always get the 'taffy' stage.  Let it sit overnight and see what you get...


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 2, 2013)

I only cook my soap paste until it is clear when I do the clarity test.  It isn't always vaseline the whole way thru but then I turn off my crock pot and let it sit overnight.  usually by the morning the soap paste is fully translucent and cool enough to store if I want.


----------



## Tmgm1215 (May 6, 2013)

Well after looking at my ingredient again my lye from lowes was sodium so I have ordered the correct lye and will try liquid again next weekend. But I know I can make beautiful cp soap and have a great time doing it. Thanks all


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 6, 2013)

glad you figured it out!  good luck and post pics!


----------



## Lindy (May 7, 2013)

Ahhh yes that would be a problem


----------



## Tmgm1215 (May 13, 2013)

Here is a few


----------

